# Antique Craftsman Wood lathe



## StubbornDIYlady (Jan 24, 2020)

Looking to obtain any information on this antique craftsman woodworking lathe that belonged to my late grandfather. I'll have better pics soon, I've been very sick. This item is just a fraction of the treasure trove of finish carpentry tools from the ww2 era I have been enjoying the privilege of getting to know my grandfather through. It still works and has the full set of accessory attachments. Interested in potential value and any other information I can obtain.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiya Neckbrace  First off, you typed the text of your post into the "tags" box so you probably aren't going to get much response. I would advise editing it and moving the text where people will see it.

Second, what you have is a decent lathe but it's only useful for spindle turning smaller diameter parts. The value will depend on your location and local market but, I probably wouldn't bet on it going for more than $100.

Best of luck with the sale (and the neckbrace!) and welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## StubbornDIYlady (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you for helping me figure out how to navigate this forum, Ken!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You're very welcome! You lost your picture when you edited though… Sorry ;-)


----------



## StubbornDIYlady (Jan 24, 2020)

Good grief, this forum is tough to navigate! Now I have 3 pics, all lousy. Thank you again


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Good grief, this forum is tough to navigate! Now I have 3 pics, all lousy. Thank you again
> 
> - StubbornDIYlady


Be grateful! When I post pics they get turned sideways, at least your are right side up  
I have an old Craftsman lathe, but like from the 60s. Yours looks quite a bit older. Hope someone else knows more about yours


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Craftsman wood lathe from around the mid 30's. Very hard to tell from that picture, but it's either a 6" 3 speed or an 8" 4 speed. Size should be marked on the headstock under the embossed "Craftsman" name cast into it. Here is a 1934 catalog entry for the 8" model:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's a good history of old Sears lathes. Yours appears to have been manufactured by Herberts of Los Angeles between 1933 and 1943. I can't ID the exact model either - your grandfather's lathe has a center foot on the bed that doesn't look quite like either of the illustrations in the article.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

vintagemachinery.org is a good place to look to information and frequently to download manuals.

Here is a link to a page where someone has what seems the same lathe. Scroll to the bottom to see it cleaned up. http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=13692

According to that owner, the manufacturer (for Craftsman) was Herberts in LA, who also sold a couple of sizes of this type of lathe under the name "Wood Wizard". If you follow links from the page above, you can see catalogs.

There are manuals for similar lathes, but I have not found that one. See here, for example: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=3 and select "lathes" from the dropdown list.

The bronze bearings work fine as long as they are oiled. They can still be found for replacement too.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Woodworking lathes have changed as hobbyists have switched from spindle turnings to small bowls, pens, etc. I have a somewhat later Craftsman (model 101.06260) that was free, in good working order. By the time I had added a 4-jaw chuck, spindle adapter, life center, and basic tools I had several hundred dollars in it. 
My first wood lathe, when I was just fifteen, was also a Craftsman 101. that cost me $15 new from Sears.


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

> Woodworking lathes have changed as hobbyists have switched from spindle turnings to small bowls, pens, etc. I have a somewhat later Craftsman (model 101.06260) that was free, in good working order. By the time I had added a 4-jaw chuck, spindle adapter, life center, and basic tools I had several hundred dollars in it.
> My first wood lathe, when I was just fifteen, was also a Craftsman 101. that cost me $15 new from Sears.
> 
> - Phil32


Hey Phil, I have that exact model lathe-paid $70 for it. It had suffered some slight mechanical abuse from a PO, but that's all fixed up now. I'm waiting until spring to paint it outdoors, and hoping that it turns out as nice as the one in the pic below.










Question: have you tried outboard turning on yours? I'm wondering how capable mine will be with large bowls.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Dennis - No, I have not tried outboard turning because the outboard spindle is left-hand thread. I made a slight effort to find a left-hand threaded faceplate or chuck adapter, but have been able to do what I need inboard.


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

> Dennis - No, I have not tried outboard turning because the outboard spindle is left-hand thread. I made a slight effort to find a left-hand threaded faceplate or chuck adapter, but have been able to do what I need inboard.
> 
> - Phil32


If you have a Nova chuck, their ITNS adapter fits both the inboard and outboard spindle threads. Which seems bizarre, but the ID is threaded both right- and left-handed. I haven't turned anything with mine yet, but it does mount up just fine on either side.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know how long been a member here whenever post pictures mine show up he same as your on top of what I wrote. So think your photos just fine.

If someone could help you re[lace items not related to turning with accessories & attachments on lower bench before posting might help. Or take second photo of those items.

Guess should have found & read this file when I joined could be as good as the other members. I have a photo bucket account and haven't been there in years. Besides no idea of my pass word always found it a P.I.T.A. posting there or re posting on other sites. Guess will have to read this laborious article and pay heed!

https://www.lumberjocks.com/help/writing/embedding-pictures

Well welcome to this forum and good luck with selling those items!


----------

